# English Longbow



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone know a bowyer who makes traditional English Longbows?

David


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2008)

no, but i know a good bowyer who makes excellent recurve and straight bows, tho I don't think his straight bows could be considered the same as an English Longbow.  But he will make them to whatever poundage you want, I ordered a very nice recurve, it pulls at almost 80#.

Check out his website, www.saxonarchery.com.

does hit have to be English Longbow?


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you want an American bowyer or an English one?


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> no, but i know a good bowyer who makes excellent recurve and straight bows, tho I don't think his straight bows could be considered the same as an English Longbow. But he will make them to whatever poundage you want, I ordered a very nice recurve, it pulls at almost 80#.
> 
> Check out his website, www.saxonarchery.com.
> 
> does hit have to be English Longbow?


 
I have several bows already, so yes, I pretty set now on an English Longbow.
Thanks for the link, I'll check him out.
David


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Do you want an American bowyer or an English one?


 

No, it doesn't matter to me wether it's an American or Englishman.  As long as it's a quality bow.
Thanks,

David


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.english-longbow.co.uk/

http://www.archery-interchange.com/...ry-discussion-q/20326-top-longbow-makers.html

http://www.companyofholyrood.co.uk/Links.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.english-longbow.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.archery-interchange.com/...ry-discussion-q/20326-top-longbow-makers.html
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!
Do you have a longbow yourself?

David


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

David Weatherly said:


> Thanks!
> Do you have a longbow yourself?
> 
> David


 
No, no time but I do live just down the road from  the home of the oldest archery competitions in the world and there's a great deal of interest around here. Confusingly as happens in Yorkshire it's held in different places every year though!
http://www.scortonarrow.com/


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> No, no time but I do live just down the road from the home of the oldest archery competitions in the world and there's a great deal of interest around here. Confusingly as happens in Yorkshire it's held in different places every year though!
> http://www.scortonarrow.com/


 

Very cool, I'd like to catch that on one of my visits over there.

David


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers to *Tez* for posting up that information :tup:.  *David*, just to clarify, I only asked whether you preferred an English or an American bowyer because of shipping charges et at.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Cheers to *Tez* for posting up that information :tup:. *David*, just to clarify, I only asked whether you preferred an English or an American bowyer because of shipping charges et at.


 

Thanks. A decent bow is an investment so if I need to have it shipped from overseas to get what I want then I don't mind the additional cost.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 22, 2008)

David Weatherly said:


> Thanks. A decent bow is an investment so if I need to have it shipped from overseas to get what I want then I don't mind the additional cost.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


 
A good observation.  Not everyone places quality over price.  My respects.


----------

